# New Cairo Opinions?



## Deeana

Is there anyone on the forum who lives in New Cairo? I am buying a villa offplan (it's built but the project isn't finished yet) in New Cairo adjacent to the new American University and am trying to decide whether it is somewhere I would like to live, or whether to just rent it out when it is finished (not until 2009 earliest). Anyone with any opinions on living in New Cairo? 
Deeana


----------



## omarriad

Hey,

I already live in New Cairo, Generally it's a nice place but not quietly inhabited yet, about 20 % of the residential areas occupied for now, will face some difficulties in finding your needs somewhere near home and if it's not in a compound you'd not feel quietly safe but it's a very nice area with avery good future and well, as the property discussed already in a compound you will feel safe and most of the service might be around, u can contact me with the compound name and price and I can tell you more about it. 

Regards



Deeana said:


> Is there anyone on the forum who lives in New Cairo? I am buying a villa offplan (it's built but the project isn't finished yet) in New Cairo adjacent to the new American University and am trying to decide whether it is somewhere I would like to live, or whether to just rent it out when it is finished (not until 2009 earliest). Anyone with any opinions on living in New Cairo?
> Deeana


----------



## NEST EGYPT

Deeana said:


> Is there anyone on the forum who lives in New Cairo? I am buying a villa offplan (it's built but the project isn't finished yet) in New Cairo adjacent to the new American University and am trying to decide whether it is somewhere I would like to live, or whether to just rent it out when it is finished (not until 2009 earliest). Anyone with any opinions on living in New Cairo?
> Deeana




HI, i red your artical, Buying a property in egypt not only as an accomodation but also it is an ivestment but this would be based on what and where you will get.....i can help you to get one...with a good price and a very good place...just send me your requirements..


----------

